# Winchester, Virginia - Northern Shenandoah Valley Gamers



## Lazvon (Nov 20, 2005)

*Who:*
We just moved to Winchester this summer. Now that we're finally settled we are looking for gamers in the area to hopefully let us join an existing game, or even start a new game with. We'd prefer adult gamers instead of folks under 20. Nothing against the youngsters, just prefer maturity in our friends these days... if you're over 20 and still immature, same thing applies.   

*What:*
D&D (any version), GURPS (prefer non-fantasy), Rolemaster, HARP, ShadowRun, board games, card games, etc. Pretty much any game as we're jonesing for a game.

*Where:*
Our house (dining room now, eventually castle/dungeon walled basement gaming room) in Winchester, VA or somewhere else in the immediate area (Stephens City or Berryville would be fine).

*When:*
At least every other weekend, Friday night, Saturday, or Sundays.

*How:*
Just reply to the thread, I'm subscribed and will see your response. Or email gamesetup <<at>> tp <<dot>> org.


----------



## Funeris (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, I'm looking for a couple more players (lost a couple).  But it sounds as if Leesburg, VA is a bit too far.  If it's not, just say so and I'll point you to my thread and/or email address. 



~Fune


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Nov 21, 2005)

You might try the Yahoo Group: Northern Virginia Gamers Group 
I don't have the exact address here at work.  I know there are few more to the Leesburg to Manasas areas looking for new members.

If I got my way I would live in Winchester too, and commute into DC.

Yeti


----------



## Funeris (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeti's one of my players...and yeah, you could try the two VA groups...here are the links:

VA DnD Yahoo Group 

Northern Virginia DnD Yahoo Group 

Hope that helps!

~Fune


----------



## Storm Raven (Nov 21, 2005)

Lazvon said:
			
		

> *Who:*
> We just moved to Winchester this summer. Now that we're finally settled we are looking for gamers in the area to hopefully let us join an existing game, or even start a new game with. We'd prefer adult gamers instead of folks under 20. Nothing against the youngsters, just prefer maturity in our friends these days... if you're over 20 and still immature, same thing applies.




Is Round Hill too far for you to travel?


----------



## Lazvon (Nov 21, 2005)

Storm Raven said:
			
		

> Is Round Hill too far for you to travel?




Round Hill is probably fine. Leesburg might be fine as well. What game are you running in Round Hill?

Since I commute to Dulles 5 days a week, I didn't want to feel like I'm commuting again on the weekend.  Though traffic can't possibly be as bad.


----------



## Storm Raven (Nov 21, 2005)

Lazvon said:
			
		

> Round Hill is probably fine. Leesburg might be fine as well. What game are you running in Round Hill?
> 
> Since I commute to Dulles 5 days a week, I didn't want to feel like I'm commuting again on the weekend.  Though traffic can't possibly be as bad.




I'm running a 3.0/3.5e D&D game that meets every other Saturday at my home. We are a group of adult gamers, in our twenties and thirties. The campaign is relatively new, the party is currently 2nd and 3rd level.


----------



## Storm Raven (Nov 22, 2005)

Bump.

Lazvon, if you would be interested, just send me an e-mail.


----------

